# brake distribution box on65 goat



## wlbuckles (Apr 3, 2010)

I recently installed a set of ceramic coated full length headers on my 65 goat and need to reroute the brake distribution box away from the header tube. Is it possible to cut and refit the brake lines to a new box in a different mounting area? need help, thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, you will need an inverted flairing tool for the new lines,


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not to confuse the terminology....
THe flaring tool you need has to be able to "double flare" the steel line to be used with inverted flare fittings and flare fittings. If you use stainless steel tubing,you do not have to do a double flare ( single is good) and you should heat the end that you are going to flare first, using a propane torch. Heat to dull red/orange, and let cool in the air only. Then flare away. Stainless has to be annealed before flaring or it might crack at the flare.


rich


----------

